# EQ Device Comparison



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Can someone give - or show me where to find - a comparison of the devices commonly being used for sub EQing (Audyssey MultiEQ XT32, Antimode, miniDSP, BFD 1124, etc.). It would be helpful to see features and limitations of each compared to the other options. I know these are different animals but it would help to know what each can, and cannot, do for your system. Also, is there a combination of two or more of these that works very well (automatic room correction plus customization)?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try the sticky thread BFD Alternatives: MiniDSP, FBQ, DCX, others. Search will turn up various threads relating to Audyssey and equalisers used together.


----------

